# What does changing your draw weight change in your bow?



## chiefjason (Mar 22, 2016)

Depends on the bow too. My elites tends to alter the DL when I change the DW. Lower draw weight extends DL a bit, and raising the DW decreases it a bit. I was a bit too long on my Victory and turned the weight all the way up. I can feel that it's shorter, but still need a bit more. If you don't turn the bolts the same amount it can effect tiller and cam timing. Knock point change could be from getting the bolts slightly off on the turn, one more than the other. The re sighting is from increasing or decreasing speed with DW.


----------



## DartonJager (Sep 9, 2015)

Thanks was just wondering. Right now my bow is best guess btwn 58-60lb DW and I'm pulling it and holding it with extreme ease. I think it not a good idea to change anything in mid season when my bow is shooting as well as it is presently. As a matter of fact better than any bow I've ever owned.


----------



## Luke Cool (Oct 16, 2015)

DartonJager said:


> Hopefully I will get this answered definitively and for the last time, what does increasing or decreasing your bows draw weight change about the bow? I have been told you will only affect and your pins and you will have to re-sight in same and nothing else, but I have also been told it will also affect the position of your knock point and it will have to be changed.
> So what is the factual reality and does it depend on by how much you increase or decrease the weight change?


It should not change the tune, only changing the bow's weight distribution will do that.
One thing that was not mentioned by cheifjason, he missed the most important one. With less draw weight, the bow draws easier.


----------

